# Another newbie here



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Hi all i am currently in flordia and about to pcs to Cannon AFB. I thought about trying coyotee hunting since their will be draws in NM and i will miss them this year. I just bought a primos hot dog and look foward to practicing with that. Do any of you use this call? I heard that it may be hard to learn. Thanks for having me and any advice you may have.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome, brother! That hotdog works great if you follow Randy's little instructional video on it. Best advice I can give is to tilt it up. Don't let it lay flat in your lips.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris is right, singlesix. Tilt that sucker up and don't be afraid to use the whole reed for a wider range of barks and howls. If you have a hard time puckering down on hour lips hard enough you can use your teeth. Be advised if you get in the habit of using it that way it'll tear the reed up quicker, that plastic is softer than you might think.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WELCOME SINGLESIX!! Happy Hunting thanks for your service


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advice and kind words, hey that call is hard for me to get the hang of. 
The wife laughs at me and my friends say i sound like a duck. I was messing around in the garage with some friends and a dog started to walk down the street. I said hey im gonna do some calls and see how the dog responds. I start doing the dog whimper and the dog runs away from us until out of site. Man i suck but im gonna keep trying until i get it. Its terrible cause i want to go use it in the woods , but im affraid at this point ill scare everything away from me. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Man i suck but im gonna keep trying until i get it. Its terrible cause i want to go use it in the woods , but im affraid at this point ill scare everything away from me. Thanks again for the advice.

Singlesix,
There's your problem right there, you are supposed to blow on the call, not suck. That is the reason the dog ran away from you instead of toward you.








Seriously, welcome to the site and thank you for your service. Don't give up on your call. Time and practice will soon show positive results. I assure you even as long as I have been doing this, I and everyone else, do not succeed in calling every time. Stay with it and try to learn from what works as well as what does not work.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL there Bar-d Welcome singlesix you will find lots of good advice here. Remember it is better to have tried and failed than to have failed to try. I called my first yote over 30 years ago and when I get a new hand call I still question whether I am doing it right. Sometimes even wrong might be right.


----------

